# Photography at SAIC or SVA?



## siotjieut (May 1, 2008)

Hi,
First of all, I am overseas student and I live in Seoul, Korea. So my English might be unclear. I hope you understand.

I have been accepted as a BFA photography major to SVA (School of Visual Arts), SAIC (School of the Art Institute of Chicago), California College of the Arts and is still waiting to hear from San Francisco Art Institute. Though I'm focused on SVA or SAIC, I'm not sure where to go. I'm focused on fine arts photography but still have interesting in commercial photography.

I heard SAIC has strong fine arts program. SAIC offer variety of major and students can attend every major they want. Also they're ranking no.1 in photography (maybe MFA). Prestige, campus, museum, great facilities..etc

SVA is located in New York City. I think this is one of the best merits of SVA. In 2006, I have visited New York City, and got a strong impression during my visit. Different coexisting cultures were creating another new culture and trend that I have never seen in other places. I was convinced that this kind of environment would give me unique inspirations that only few artists can experience. However, I'm not a newyorker and a native, so that might be my misunderstood. Does SVA too commercially?

As I am international student, the tuition fee in deadly expensive, as their web-sites said international student may expense $47,000/yr (Totals include tuition, fees, estimated cost of supplies, and living expenses for the nine month academic year.) However, I looked at the curriculums of the colleges in Korea that had photography departments, but their system did not seem to value the students' creativity and individuality enough. 

I know my English is random and I may sound not polite. I&#8217;m sorry for that. 

Thanks for reading and I will appreciate for any kind of reply.​


----------



## craig (May 1, 2008)

I got my BFA from SVA in 1990. Loved every minute of it (that may be a little dramatic). At the time the first 3 years were very well rounded commercially and artistically. The fourth year had you take your own direction. The teachers are all working professionals so you feel very connected to the real world of photography. NYC is just teeming with culture and creativity. It is a great place to be a student.

Love & Bass


----------



## Edward Crim (May 3, 2008)

and cheaper to live in than New York. I majored in English literature, myself, though I am a full time professional photographer. And by the way, while you did have a few grammatical errors in your post, it was very polite and much more literate than most of the Americans who post (wink).


----------

